# looking for a table with a fire pit



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

man, what a range

Anywhere from 3 grand down to 500

Help! Who owns one and what are the downfalls


----------



## Fishin-Magician (Jan 13, 2012)

I can custom build you a table for a reasonable price with a fire pit 
Feel free to message me if you interested
I'd love to do it
Edward


If ya ain't losing lures
Ya ain't fishing


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

We bought this 7 peice two years ago. Costco.com 


Downside?


----------

